# Is there a tribe for mamas who are musicians?



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Amateur fiddle player here. I also play piano, clarinet, and cello. Want to learn to play the washboard. I would like to know what you play and what kind of music you like to play. Surely there are some of you out there.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Please check out our Fine Arts forum.


----------

